# Piglet with slight congestion and Dewormer Plan



## LindyAcres (Nov 16, 2022)

Hello,
We are new to pigs and brought home two yesterday.  A 6 month old female and 2 month old male kunekune.  The little 2 month old sounds slightly congested.  Eating and drinking normally and seems energetic.  I have a call in to our vet but hoped I could tap your amazing collective knowledge here.  I know they have not been vaccinated or wormed.  I plan on going to tractor supply for some dewormer medicine.  They are in separate housing now from the rest of my animals.  How soon after giving them the dewormer do you think I could put them with everyone else?  I was thinking 48 hours but just basing that off how I handle my rotational grazing and sheep deworming protocol. Thanks in advance.


----------

